
The Vital Engines of Commerce - jonbaer
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/12/14/the-vital-engines-of-commerce/
======
Animats
What are companies _doing_ with all that data? So now you have all this data
about your customers. There has to be a point of diminishing returns on this.

~~~
KozmoNau7
They labor under the false impression that by knowing their customers
perfectly, supply-side economics will actually finally work, because they will
be able to predict people's needs before they actually are aware of them, and
hit them with targeted advertising at just the right time.

~~~
scottlocklin
It's pretty funny that capitalism is effectively trying to do a Kantorovich
style planned economy now.

